# My Dog Can't Poop/Pee



## Jack Ryan

Guys on this forum helped me out before with some dog health problems and I really appreciated it. Now I think I've got one and wanted to pay back a little if it can help some one else.

My 10 year old dog was acting funny and I noticed one day he was trying to poop all the time and couldn't seem to go. Other wise he was norma far as I noticed. I let it go a couple days and noticed he wasn't near as energetic. A couple more days and it was off to the vet we went. Going in I figured he'd ate something that had him bound up.

Vet said he had some kind of colon infection after fingering his butt and checking for worms. Came home with antibiotic and worm medicine just in case. It never helped on bit.

After a week and all the medicine was gone he really looked bad. I honestly thought he was gonna die. Wobbled around like he was drunk and reminded me of my old dog who had liver failure. Got him right in to the vet and the news this time was worse. They did blood test and felt him up again, did an X-ray and said his bladder was huge and infected. Bloody urine full of protiens. They figured prostate cancer or a tumour. Said I could spend a bunch more money on a sonagram but other than thousands in cancer stuff there wasn't much they could do and even then he was so sick and old he wasn't a good canidate for surgery or treatment.

"You'll have to make a decision pretty soon...  The antibiotic may help for a few days but..."

More or less was telling me my dog was gonna die. He looked and acted really bad. I literally dug his grave, drank our last Mt Dews together, had the gun laying on my lap and then couldn't do it. He just didn't seem to be in pain. He just couldn't pee. They said that was blocking his intestines and giving him bladder infections.

He was so sick he wouldn't eat a thing, wouldn't drink a thing he was stopped up in every way. I finally opened up the antibiotic pills, put the powder in a straw and blew it down his throat so he couldn't spit it back out.

Darn if the next day he didn't have a little more pep and ate a piece of bread. Did the straw thing again and by the next day he would eat his pills in a piece of hot dog. A week on the medicine and he was pretty darn peppy, just couldn't poop or pee. Where ever he slept there would be a little pool of urine he had dribbled but at least it didn't look bloody any more.

I decided, forget that vet. No remember this dog is so sick I still have an open grave out under the apple tree and a week on antibiotic and he still can't poop or pee. I started mixing cranberry juice with any thing he ate and he still got better. I decided it is just the bladder thing making him sick. Maybe he don't have cancer or a tumour.

I remember they sell all kinds of gimmick crap to humans for prostate problems and I went to the pharmacy to ask if any of that stuff over the counter ever really works and the Pharmacist said the saw palmetto works for a lot of people.

I bought a bottle, it was $12 for a bottle for people. I was looking for dosages on the internet and to see if any one ever gave it to dogs before and found they actually sell this intended for dogs. One 450 mg people pill equalled about 12 doses for a dog his size so buy the stuff at the pharmacy it's hugely cheaper than the dog pills.

I sprinkled out about 1/10 of the contents of one pill on a little piece of bread and he ate it right down. Must not taste too bad.

Dang if today, the very next day, he was dragging me on a two mile walk we took and squirting every thing we walked past. Not going like he did when he was young but by golly he was going and that was ten times better than I've seen him pee in a couple weeks and he ate a full serving of dog food right down, even pooped a little.



I can't believe a few days ago I dug this dog's grave and today we are pretty much up to par. I have high hopes for more improvement, I'm sure keeping up what seems to be working.

If I had a dog with UTI and the vet gave antibiotics I'd give them this saw palmetto stuff at the same time with out a second thought. I'll be using it at any sign of urination problems from now on before going to a vet who gave up on him and thinks if it don't take a few hundred bucks out off your pocket it's not worth doing.

Hope this helps some one else and hope it keeps helping my dog.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers

Do a search on prostate health. Most of it will be for humans, but same principals. Usually large breed dosage is the same as humans for most medicines. Personally, I would keep him on the saw palmetto at all times. Zinc and Vitamin C are two more you might want to add. I just lost one in February due to prostate problems. Researched a little too late to help. Good luck!


----------



## bobman

this is one of the best arguments vets give for neutering male dogs, neutering normally prevents this from occuring in old male dogs


probably would help old male humans also


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers

That's the other thing, if he's not neutered, it will help to shrink the prostate. This came from vets that are NOT neuter happy, including one that runs field trials with his dogs.


----------



## Jack Ryan

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> Do a search on prostate health. Most of it will be for humans, but same principals. Usually large breed dosage is the same as humans for most medicines. Personally, I would keep him on the saw palmetto at all times. Zinc and Vitamin C are two more you might want to add. I just lost one in February due to prostate problems. Researched a little too late to help. Good luck!



I am keeping him on it from now on. So far so good and it is not expensive at all.


----------



## Jack Ryan

bobman said:


> this is one of the best arguments vets give for neutering male dogs, neutering normally prevents this from occuring in old male dogs
> 
> 
> probably would help old male humans also



There two old "dogs" in this house who think the Vets THINK they know more than they do.

I'm done for good with this vet who sent me down this road. They act like nothing is worth even mentioning unless in involves me giving them 2-300 dollars. If they even know it. I really wonder any more.


----------



## Jack Ryan

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> That's the other thing, if he's not neutered, it will help to shrink the prostate. This came from vets that are NOT neuter happy, including one that runs field trials with his dogs.



Even now after he's about 10 years old?

Yer darned if you do, darned if you don't.

http://www.dogcancerblog.com/bladder-and-prostate-cancer-neutering-male-dogs-increases-risk-2/

http://phoebeandfriends.homestead.com/neutering.html


This link appears to be the most legitimate to me and seems to indicate nuetering may still help him and possibly be well worth the risk.
http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-prostate.html

"Sorry Squirt Dawg but I may have to give this some serious consideration."

Ironic eh? A name like Squirt Dawg and he's got prostate problems. (Shakes head)


----------



## Henpecked

> I literally dug his grave, drank our last Mt Dews together, had the gun laying on my lap and then couldn't do it.



I had to put my dog down within the last month.  The vet gave her a sedative and then a final shot.  She basically just went to sleep.  Much better than poor bullet placement and having to remember your poor, old dog thrashing around before dying.  

Just wanted to let you know this option exists.  My vet didn't charge for it, either.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers

Yes, even after 10 it can help.


----------



## Jack Ryan

If dogs had five toes instead of four, he would be showing that vet his middle one right now.









Doctors don't know everything.


----------



## hoochfisher

> I literally dug his grave, drank our last Mt Dews



if your dog is drinking mt dew, it is highly likely that is what caused the bladder problems for him.

mt dew is the absolute worst soft drink available for humans. the tooth decay it causes is second only to "meth mouth", and it reeks havoc on uninary systems. and has been said to do the same to reproductive systems.

if it does this to us, imagine what it could do to a dog.


i have used the cranberry juice before. thanks for the saw palmetto idea.

one thing you can do for a dog having trouble pooping is the chocolate exlax, or, what i do is feed them a can of pumpkin pie filling. it has an insane amount of fiber in it and works the same way.


----------



## heavymetalhunter

this same stuff is why i ABSOLUTELY REFUSE to go to a doctor for any reason. its all guess work in a white coat.


----------



## Jack Ryan

hoochfisher said:


> if your dog is drinking mt dew, it is highly likely that is what caused the bladder problems for him.
> 
> mt dew is the absolute worst soft drink available for humans. the tooth decay it causes is second only to "meth mouth", and it reeks havoc on uninary systems. and has been said to do the same to reproductive systems.
> 
> if it does this to us, imagine what it could do to a dog.
> 
> 
> i have used the cranberry juice before. thanks for the saw palmetto idea.
> 
> one thing you can do for a dog having trouble pooping is the chocolate exlax, or, what i do is feed them a can of pumpkin pie filling. it has an insane amount of fiber in it and works the same way.



I drank his Mt Dew. Not to worry, I'm a Millwright.


----------



## K9SAR

hoochfisher said:


> if your dog is drinking mt dew, it is highly likely that is what caused the bladder problems for him.
> 
> mt dew is the absolute worst soft drink available for humans. the tooth decay it causes is second only to "meth mouth", and it reeks havoc on uninary systems. and has been said to do the same to reproductive systems.



Just google - "Mountain Dew Mouth."


----------



## Jack Ryan

Ran across this in my own list of threads and thought I'd mention how well this dog did on this regimen. He was pretty much normal and lived a couple more years until he got hit by a car. I felt he was in pretty good shape for his age to be out shaking life by the tail and chasing cars.

I'll feel lucky to be doing the same at the end of my years.


----------



## MeisterSegarra

Hello.
I know this thread is old but I found it looking for an explanation to what's happening to my Schnauzer. 
It seems very similiar to what happened to you but maybe mine is in a more advanced situation? 
I took him to the vet and made an x ray nut didnt found anything according to him but could be stones. We had to drain his urine using a catheter on which we saw blood and he confirmed it was stones.
On these days he couldn't defecate and his urine are just drops (sometimes with blood.) 
My concern is that he cannot defecate right now. I haven't found that dogs can't defecate with stone so I'm thinking that it can be the bladder instead.
How much times did you give the saw palmeto and how much your dog weights? We have already gave him cranbery juice with some medication and a tea for disolving the stones.


----------

